# After gun confiscation in Australia, the still find a way



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Take away guns and people bent on violence will still find a way. Whether using pressure cookers, trucks or propane bottles like this guy. All you succeed in doing is taking away the ability for innocent people to defend themselves.

Bomb squad responds to ?very deliberate? attack on police station | Fox News


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

While they were in the field, Cain attacked his brother Able and killed him....

No AR 15 with a 30 round magazine was mentioned...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Gun grabbers don't care about the end result. All they're interested in is patting themselves on the back and telling everyone what a great thing they've done.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The government can not stop contraband such as illegal drugs, the is no logical way a reasonable person can conclude that the banning and outright confiscation will stop guns from being in the hands of the wrong people. It's a lie to disarm those they loathe. Those that buy into this have made a decision on emotion rather than facts and logic.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's not about guns; it's people control.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I saw an article a couple months back that said that Australia has more firearms in the hands of citizens at the present time than were in 1996.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I have two great friends that live in Melbourne and they are both armed to the teeth. I can't take away guns because the type to bend the rules will always have them not to mention the real criminals.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

How in the world do the gun grabber think they will get rid of guns? There are so many guns in public hands it will be impossible to get them all. Like the people will all just turn them in cause someone tells us to.:vs_laugh:


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

All the sheepople will because the government will protect them. LMAO.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> The government can not stop contraband such as illegal drugs, the is no logical way a reasonable person can conclude that the banning and outright confiscation will stop guns from being in the hands of the wrong people. It's a lie to disarm those they loathe. Those that buy into this have made a decision on emotion rather than facts and logic.


Who ever said that Democrats are logical?


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> It's not about guns; it's people control.


This is the correct answer.


----------



## texfrog85 (Jul 11, 2016)

You cant control someone's heart. If they have evil in it, they will find a way to do harm. Laws arent going to stop them unless the law requires that you put 2 in the chest and 1 in the head


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Slippy said:


> While they were in the field, Cain attacked his brother Able and killed him....
> 
> No AR 15 with a 30 round magazine was mentioned...


When David went after Goliath, the Bible says that he picked FIVE smooth stones from the river. Tactical reload?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> When David went after Goliath, the Bible says that he picked FIVE smooth stones from the river. Tactical reload?


SMOOTH RIVER STONES MUST BE BANNED! Any Jew found harboring a Sling capable of tactically reloading high capacity smooth river stones against a philistine is racist...

HAPLM=Huge Assed Philistines Lives Matter!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

HAPLM=Huge Assed Philistines Lives Matter![/QUOTE]
You aint right!


----------

